# How tell if cable is gigabit capable



## mgrove (Feb 27, 2011)

My house (built in 2003) is wired for ethernet. I move a lot of large media media files around within my LAN and would like to be gigabit capable. I know all of my hardware and patch cables are gigabit capable but am unsure of the cables running through the home. There is no writing on any of the cables so I'm not sure if they are CAT5 or CAT5e - my understanding is that CAT5 is not gigabit capable while CAT5e or CAT6 cables are. Is there a way to determine the type of cabling running through my house either visually or with a simple network test? Thanks for any help.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

If you can find a exposed cable then look on the cable for writing. It will be labeled Cat5, Cat5e or Cat6.

You are right that Cat5 isn't supposed to be able to run gigabit but that depends on the length. Cat6 can run 10G up to a certain length, a length I can't recall at the moment.

If you are wondering if they are capable of running Gig then what I would do to save money is go to a local hardware store and buy a set of toners. Put the toner in a room and take the wond back to the patch panel and find the jack that it is plugged into. Have the gentleman at the hardware store show you how to use it. If they can't then let me know and I'll explain how to use them as best I can via the forum.

Once you have all the cables labeled then call a local computer or cabling shop. Some place that deals in computer or networking and see if they have a Gigabit tester and have them come out a test your cables or just the ones you want tested. This will give you information like whether there is any near end or far end cross talk and what speeds the cables are capable of and if they are in actuality wired correctly.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Might be simplier to get two gig devices [gig laptop and gig switch for example] and see if they connect and if so at what speed.

Not like you are going to be tearing out the wiring anytime soon.

All ethernet wiring is limited to 100meters

They are up to Cat6e and Cat7a now.


----------



## perezjohnson (Mar 15, 2011)

Cat5e is the minimum one would use for Gigabit Ethernet Applications.


----------

